# Ive been given permission to look for an LGD



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Title says it all 

YAY - I do like dogs


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

I prefer to ask for forgiveness rather than permission. 
:laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^lol...congrats Stacy!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool! Do you know yet what breed you are looking for?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I want an Anatolian


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Everfree said:


> I prefer to ask for forgiveness rather than permission.
> :laugh:


Being married I choose to ask when it effects both our lives.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Want to fly one across country after the end of march when they're born?


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> Being married I choose to ask when it effects both our lives.


Generally a good policy, but my husband defers to me in all aspects of farm management. Can't say I mind it that way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So does my husband. But to me we are a partnership and his in put is always welcome. Plus he is the only one who works.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So does my husband. But to me we are a partnership and his in put is always welcome. Plus he is the only one who works. 

Sorry need to look local.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats Stacey!! I loved Logan's dogs when we went up there a few months back. I want on real bad like too! That is my breed of choice as well  good luck finding one!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

congratulations! I love dogs too and would love to have a LGD, but my hubby says no. Says only one dog so guess I'm stuck with either a pet dog or a LGD...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Congrats Stacey!! I loved Logan's dogs when we went up there a few months back. I want on real bad like too! That is my breed of choice as well  good luck finding one!


Logan at Freedom Star Farm? Yeah I want her to breed hers ASAP LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes  
LOL! Hopefully she will


----------

